# how to deal with temperature variations?



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

I've started up an Spec V at work with a Hydor 50w heater...however, I'm having a 4 - 5 degree temperature variance from when the lights go on in the morning to when we close.

we have terrible air in our office...AC doesn't work in the summer and heating doesn't work in the winter. I suspect the heater will cure the winter ills, but I'm not sure what to do about the temp shift when it's not even summer or hot yet.

it often can get upwards of 30 - 35C in the office, thanks to our floor to ceiling south facing windows. 

I'm afraid a 5 degree shift twice a day...going up and then back down will stress out and kill anything I put in. 

what are my options to deal with this? 

I've read about chillers...but I'm not sure I want to spend hundreds on one for an $80 tank with a $10 fish...


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Get a fan and blow it across the top of the water - works like magic for me on my shrimp tanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Another option is to fill a few soda or water bottles with water and freeze. Then float one on the water's surface, as needed. Not perfect, but will help to safely maintain temperature within one or two degrees - depending upon the fish breed(s), that is. Alternatively, 2-4 of bottles could be wrapped in a thin cloth (e.g. dish towel) and placed on opposite sides against the outside surface of the tank to help lower the water's temperature. Without direct contact with the water, however, this is not quite as effective as the floating method. (i.e. Basically, it cools the air around the tank and then, by extension, the water. This could be of some benefit since you are dealing with a smaller 5g tank.)

P.S. Of course, I am presuming, that at no time does the tank sit in direct sunlight.


----------

